# Wanted Orlando/Winter Haven September 11 - 16



## am1 (Jul 29, 2018)

1 bedroom minimum

Closer to legoland the better.


----------



## am1 (Aug 5, 2018)

am1 said:


> 1 bedroom minimum
> 
> Closer to legoland the better.



Still looking.  A few options have been presented but asking price seems high for that time.


----------



## mombabynurse (Aug 6, 2018)

i should have last minute openings open up soon in my account. give me a few more days to see what shows up. (1 week max)


----------



## mgandrews (Aug 9, 2018)

am1 said:


> 1 bedroom minimum
> 
> Closer to legoland the better.


Hi,
I have a 1BR at the Liki Tike Village in Winter Garden.  Full kitchen, W/D, Swimming pool.  $100/nt


----------



## Mlev (Aug 12, 2018)

Sent PM


----------

